# Regular Force comparison to the Primary Reserve



## JGrills (15 Apr 2001)

Hi All 
I'm currently trying to decide getween the reg. force and the Resv. force, I won't decide till i'm out of school ( sept. I'm in for computer networking) now from what I hear after reading a few posts, that the difference between the types is training. good on one hand lacking on the other.. can anyone tell me what the major differences are? I would really enjoy being a peacekeeper oneday ( i know hard to say that, having no real depth as to what it entails!) what does a peacekeeper get paid is it under the canadian gov, payscale or under the U.N /N.A.T.O pay policies?    
oh b.t.w   does anyone have anyclue what the ARGYLL reserve unit does.. ie assualt pioneer, or just plain infantry?
thanks in advance...great site


----------



## PteJoe (15 Apr 2001)

Hi there..

From what I heard you get much more training in REG Force then Reserves.  I take Infantry for instance, 6 weeks for reservist and 16 for REG (Unless it changed)

Why don‘t you try out for the Reserves then transfer to Regular see if you really like it.

_Joe


----------



## ender (15 Apr 2001)

If you don‘t know much about the army then I suggest you try the reserves first, get your feet wet.  Know what you are getting into.

I‘m not knocking the reg‘s or anything, but it‘s a hard life.  Right now the reg‘s are totatly overtaxed and have done way to many tours in a short time.  It‘s hard on your family, if you have one, and it‘s just plain hard.

To jump from the civvi street into the regs with no idea of what you are getting into is a real gamble.  With the reserves, you get a taste of soldiering and you learn how the army works. 

(PS if you want to be a pioneer, be an engineer instead.  We‘re cooler. (I‘m sure the pioneers will argue with me)  If you want more into on engineers, go to the engineer forum and ask.  There‘s a reseve engineer unit in London, that might be a little far.)
(sorry can‘t help trying to get people)


----------



## McG (16 Apr 2001)

The primary difference between the reserves and the regular force is that one is part time while the other is full time.  If you are trying to decide between the two, you should not be making your decision on which one is better trained; you should be making your decision on the question "is this what you want to do full time?"  I would suggest you visit the recruiting web page.  If you have strong non-military career ambitions I‘d suggest you look into the reservses.  

Either the ASHoC or the RHLI have a Pioneer Pl in the unit.  There is no Engineer regiment in London.  There is 31 CER in St Thomas (20 min south of London).  2 FER would be closer to anybody who may be looking in Hamilton area, it is located in Toronto.


----------



## JGrills (16 Apr 2001)

Hello all 
Hey, thanks for the info everyone. I think I‘m just going to call up the local armoury, talk to the guys there, watch a parade night or two and sign up after school and use the summer to work out and get in shape. I was just pensive about the training in the reserves after reading (ehco? or Enders? ) posts a while back, about using broken radios and lack of equipment and all. It just sounded like the reality was the reserves wasn‘t meant to augment the reg force. but no worries, I‘ll just go in work hard, sweat and enjoy.
I just find halfway through my course that the  field I‘m entering isn‘t quite a feild that i can do much to help, ( peacekeeping etc.) or partake in helping the image or just plain help the people in my own country or others abroad.. ie floods, ice storms, and such..
I‘m realising the stigma by the cdn population is deep, regarding the military. And of those I‘ve talked to in school(s), some just didn‘t get it that when your in, YOUR IN. some still held the belief that even thought they enjoyed teh freedom of this contry they wouldn‘t go out of thier way to protect it, or help it, UNLESS it directly effected thier own situation, that seems to be the general atitude out there, sad as it seems.. 
hell I even applied for a volunteer position in the local police dept. the first question I got was "Why do you want to be a volunteer?" huh are you kidding me... what kind of a question was that...? 
arrgh oh well, Sorry to ramble on..
Thanks for the quick responses,
B.T.W.  ENDER, I‘ll look into that, as well as everything else..thanks again mate.


----------



## ender (18 Apr 2001)

sorry there, I though 31 CER was in London because that‘s where the one guy said they were from.


----------

